# Condensation



## carldelain (May 8, 2011)

Some VERY small (tenths of a millimeter) water drops on the inside of my plastic water bottle. Nothing too interesting, I know  but I think it looks neat.

Taken with my 18-55 kit lens (at about 35mm) , reversed on my bellow (at about 140mm)


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 8, 2011)

Cool shot, the only thing I can say is that I wish there was a little more depth of filed making all of the droplets in focus.


----------



## Scott W (May 8, 2011)

Beautiful shot, I really like the pattern!


----------



## manaheim (May 8, 2011)

Yeah that does look neat.  Crazy sharp.  Nicely executed.


----------

